# More spectacular "other" birds



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi folks, 

Thought I'd share some of these stunning pictures of the non-pigeon kind as well. Some of these are truly breathtaking!!!


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Some more...


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

And 1 more...of a unique coloured starling, just for Terry


----------



## John_D (Jan 24, 2002)

They sure are brilliant, Brad.

That last one reminds me of the island of Islay, Scotland, where I saw a Buzzard (that is, what we call a Buteo hawk) actually grappling with a Raven and the two disappearing below the tree line until I thought they'd crashed. Not so, both rose up seconds later. It seems to be a form of 'play' for the Ravens, as it was well outside of the breeding season so no motive like protecting one's young.

John


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi John, 

That's amazing, I wish we had ravens here! We have them in Canada but not in my area 

You could be right that that is a buzzard. I believe the picture was labled that at first but I changed it because I thought they were wrong in identifying it 

Do your buzzards look like a redtail hawk in any of it's different colour phases, general size and habits?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Amazing starling! Thanks!

Terry


----------



## alaska (Mar 17, 2005)

More beautiful birds 
Thanks for posting Brad
That other forum you get them from has some amazing photographers


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Alaska, 


You and everyone are quite welcome There is no way I could view these pictures and not share them with our group! 

The birdforum has a special forum for photography, cameras, etc. I'm sure it's got numerous professional photographers as members going by the "small sample" I've seen!!! 

When I've got more time and patience, I'll go through more of the photos. There are 1000's of photos there of just about every bird you could imagine and again, the photography is exquisite!!


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Brad, just gorgeous - thanks. maggie


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

Love the Starling!

My little girl is midnight-black (with "stars" of course).


----------

